# En plus!



## Liphou

Me pregunto como puedo traducir esto "En plus!", pensaba en "no me lo digas", pero no sé si significa lo mismo...
Gracias.


----------



## Talant

Buenas Liphou,

¿Puedes dar algo de contexto?

Así de buenas a primeras, entiendo que sería algo como "¡Y encima eso!", "¡y además eso!", "eramos pocos y parió la abuela",...


----------



## Liphou

Se trata de alguien hablando con su hermana. Ella tiene una aventura con un hombre pero esta casada. Entonces la hermana le pregunta a que se parece este tio. Le contesta "es normal". Aqui es donde la hermana le dice "en plus!"
Que lo va a dejar todo por un hombre normal.
Espero que ayude. Pero pienso que ¡Y además eso! cae bien.
Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Viendo el contexto diría:¡Será posible!


----------



## ed-hipo

"no faltaba mas" podria ser en este contexto no?


----------



## Gévy

Otra:  ¡Lo que faltaba!


----------



## ed-hipo

"bueno!", "venga ya!" "lo tuyo es mucho"
sigo buscando


----------



## yazd

Todas las que decís son correctas. Además, si es en un contexto coloquial, como parece, yo añadiría: "¡Encima!


----------



## Gévy

Ya sabía yo, que algo muy habitual se me escapaba, Yazd. Eso es: ¡Encima!

Bravo!


----------



## Liphou

¡¡ Muchisimas gracias a todos !! "Encima" me parece excelente.


----------



## blancavives

Para mi, "Lo que faltaba" me parece la adecuada, queda bien en el contexto.


----------



## florengz

yo diría: ¡para colmo!


----------



## francho

He visto esta expresión anteriormente pero era con exclamación, una interjeción o algo así. No sé si su significado "original" se puede dar en esta frase: "En plus, le rendez-vous est après onze heures. C'est trop tard pour eux". Es más valdría o simplemente además? O ninguna de las dos? Qué opinais?


----------



## Domtom

francho said:


> "En plus, le rendez-vous est après onze heures. C'est trop tard pour eux". Es más valdría o simplemente además? O ninguna de las dos? Qué opinais?


 
_Encima, la entrevista es después de las once. Es demasiado tarde para ellos._

A veces es bueno no limitarse, para traducir, a los diccionarios o a nuestros conocimientos, sino hacer uso también de la intuición, el sentido común... en función del contexto. Aunque _en plus_ es _además_, creo que aquí no vendría mal un _encima_.


----------



## francho

Gracias una vez más


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otras posibilidades:

*Por si fuese poco*, la entrevista es después de las once.

*Para colmo*, la entrevista...


----------



## Domtom

-
Lo que pasa es que si "personalizamos" mucho la traducción de _en plus_...; resulta que _para colmo_ o _por si fuese poco_ es _par-dessus le marché_, y en el texto de partida no dice _par-dessus le marché_, sino _en plus_. Yo todavía no me excedí de una palabra ("_encima_"), pero si traducimos idiomáticamente algo que no lo es...



Domtom said:


> _Encima, la entrevista es después de las once. Es demasiado tarde para ellos._


 
Rectifico un poco:

_Y encima, la entrevista..._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí es más importante transmitir bien el sentido que contar las palabras.

Sé perfectamente que *encima* (aunque yo preferiría *además*), corresponde a *en* *plus*. 

Las dos propuestas que he hecho son para que el interesado acceda a más posibilidades y pueda elegir, si quiere, según el contexto y según su propio estilo.


----------



## Domtom

Víctor Pérez said:


> Las dos propuestas que he hecho son para que el interesado acceda a más posibilidades y pueda elegir, si quiere, según el contexto y según su propio estilo.


 
En esto estoy absolutamente de acuerdo contigo, a veces ofrecemos varias posibilidades, conscientes de que unas más que otras serán más o menos acertadas, pero que es para ayudar a que el interesado, que es quien mejor conoce su texto y su contexto, encuentre el o los términos más apropiados.


----------



## francho

Yo creo que dependiendo de la formalidad del texto, sí se podría ajustar la frase con "para colmo" o "por si fuera poco", en ese sentido de desazón; partiendo de que el sentido principal se acerca más al "encima" que señalaba Domtom. Muchas gracias amigos y desde luego cuanto más se pueda aportar, mejor. Saludos.


----------

